# What's the best looking Seiko you have ever seen?



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey I'm still relatively new to the watch scene, I've been browsing the info and slowly taking in what I can. I've looked at a lot of watches since September and my tastes have evolved. This SARB049 is my favourite so far.










It's like a cross between the Monster and Frankenmonster which I planned on buying soon, until I seen this! Should I buy one SARB049 or both Monsters!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

This one for me!!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SBGA029


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

I personally love this one:


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

...I mean there're so many good looking Seikos that it's hard to say. But, since I just took a picture of this one which I happened to wear today, the SNAB17 gets my vote.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought this one was the most beautiful Seiko ever, so I bought it.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

SARB065 - I love mine, is so gorgeous!









borrowed pic.


----------



## zonk (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko is one of the best watches out there . I like my gone but missed scuba diver but when it comes to looks Seiko Premier Automatic is the winner:


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

The one in Cold Beer's signature. You have to see a 6105-8110 in person to appreciate the dial, hour indexes, hands, bezel edge, case shape, etc. It's quite a unique watch that oozes quality even at it's current prices and one I don't think will be rivaled again anytime soon.


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

James_ said:


> Hey I'm still relatively new to the watch scene, I've been browsing the info and slowly taking in what I can. I've looked at a lot of watches since September and my tastes have evolved. This SARB049 is my favourite so far.
> 
> It's like a cross between the Monster and Frankenmonster which I planned on buying soon, until I seen this! Should I buy one SARB049 or both Monsters!


I believe the Sarb049 (TrekMonster) is harder to find so if I were you I would go for it. The Monster and Franken is widely available at this time.

The TrekMonster is also a great looking watch. :-!


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are 2 that would be at the top of my list. I must add both of these are way out of my league and class for anywhere I will ever go. :-d But you can always dream of hitting that right lottery number some day. |>


----------



## Paperclip (Jan 20, 2010)

There are some nice Seikos in this thread, and I agree with cold_beer and leroy that the GS diver and the Credor Masterpiece are among the best looking. But for me, the coolest one is the GS Hi-Beat SBGH005, it (and its sister) has the best indices design of all GS:









_Photo courtesy of chiukh2007_

Grand Seiko Hi-Beat SBGH005 Watch Review - YouTube

Too bad that it's just too big and too thick (diver watch thick..., and the mind boggles) for me.


----------



## RFFG (Oct 25, 2011)

Seiko Ananta Automatic Chronograph - SRQ003J1


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

This watch case design are different with mainstream dive watch on market today.
Seiko SKA383P1 are unique and nice in my opinion.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for the Credor 6S78


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

*I agree ...*

Just got here to post something similar, so I can only agree with you 

I am also a big fan of stuff like:









or


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

adrianlee said:


> I believe the Sarb049 (TrekMonster) is harder to find so if I were you I would go for it. The Monster and Franken is widely available at this time.
> 
> The TrekMonster is also a great looking watch. :-!


Ok, so it's called the Trekmonster.. I've been calling it Landmonster on my Seiko sightings. Saw the complete line (gold, silver, black) at Patong Beach Phuket, Thailand. So disappointed I did get
one but a Sumo made up for it on the last leg of my trip, Macau 

Which is for me the most gorgeous Seiko I own at the moment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The best looking Seiko I have ever seen IRL must by my SBDX001
it is just full of that classic Seiko diver look that I like so much b-)


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

So far, apart from GS Snowflake which i adore simpy because of the dial, this is the best one

6138 3000 (3002) Chronograph

It has a classic look
It's side reminds me of Ananta in a way, and even more resembles a Katana
It's dial reminds me of Space walk because of it's multilayerness
The yellow with black is awesome!!

I'm not sure if these photos do it justice, it's the best i've found!

I think it's my grail watch (affordable grail, that is)


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

For me it's the 6309-7040, or any variation thereof.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with fireftr45, 6309-7040/49 is the best looking Seiko I've ever seen. I think It's the best looking watch no matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

This one:














Seiko Prospex Marinemaster Professional 600m Spring Drive (SBDB001)


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Just found a pic of my SARB055 for comparison with the SARB049... (bottom right)..


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I think bang-for-the-buck is sexy, so I'm gonna say my 007 is the best looking Seiko by a mile


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Alpinist by a mile, in any variation of this case style. Below is mine on a Hirsch Rainbow.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

i would have to say the sumo. unfortunately pictures dont do this piece justice.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoopster said:


> The one in Cold Beer's signature. You have to see a 6105-8110 in person to appreciate the dial, hour indexes, hands, bezel edge, case shape, etc. It's quite a unique watch that oozes quality even at it's current prices and one I don't think will be rivaled again anytime soon.


----------



## pedro44 (Aug 4, 2009)

+1
Best seiko diver around
But oh the price 
maybe in another 10 years the price will come down to meet me .



rasbrito said:


> This one:
> View attachment 561292
> 
> View attachment 561293
> ...


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> SBGA029


 This. Definitely my grail watch. Someday.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Snowflake hands down. just beautiful in it's simplicity


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Despite all the cool divers, this midsized dresser 2 toned 5216 with faceted crystal is a pure gem! Made at the Daini factory, not Suwa ...in the early 70s. I have the 6105 and 6306, 009, some chronos......but this little one is pure 'gold' to me..


Montage Seiko 5216 Sunset by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Got to be the SCVS013 Spirit "Blue Spark", sadly discontinued. This pic by Seiya is the best I've seen...


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

For me it is the Premier Direct Drive Moonphase. Love that watch.


----------



## Chemical442 (Oct 22, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Just found a pic of my SARB055 for comparison with the SARB049... (bottom right)..
> View attachment 561478


What is that nice piece on the very bottom right with the white face and blue bezel? It's captured my interest a little.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was so close to getting the MM600 before I decided to spend more for the SBGA029. The damn GMT feature and kinda plain-jane hands just didn't do it for me. Lose the GMT feature and add some MM300 hands and it's an upper deck grand slam, to me.



rasbrito said:


> This one:
> View attachment 561292
> 
> View attachment 561293
> ...


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like to say a watch I own








but I really think it's this one


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

T. Wong said:


> Despite all the cool divers, this midsized dresser 2 toned 5216 with faceted crystal is a pure gem! Made at the Daini factory, *not Suwa* ...in the early 70s. I have the 6105 and 6306, 009, some chronos......but this little one is pure 'gold' to me..
> 
> 
> Montage Seiko 5216 Sunset by thianwong1, on Flickr


beautiful watch for sure, but it has a Suwa mark on the dial...?


----------



## watchfun2 (Jun 5, 2009)

IMHO, this is not only the best looking, it is also the dressiest and sexiest Seiko! :-!


----------



## watchfun2 (Jun 5, 2009)

watchfun2 said:


> IMHO, this is not only the best looking, it is also the dressiest and sexiest Seiko! :-!
> 
> View attachment 562649


And not forgetting this great looking time-piece, Sarb031, of course!


----------



## jolun (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue Samurai Ti SBDA003 (pic from Brian on old scwf post) -


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> beautiful watch for sure, but it has a Suwa mark on the dial...?



Nope...It has a "DAINI" logo on the dial. Until the early-mid 80's, every Seiko watch had one or the other, until the two houses became Seiko Instruments and Seiko Epson.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

For me is SBGW033. 
Pure simplicity, pure SEIKO. 

Regards,
Indera


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

It must be this one as it served me well during my recent trip in the jungle of South East Asian


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Nope...It has a "DAINI" logo on the dial. Until the early-mid 80's, every Seiko watch had one or the other, until the two houses became Seiko Instruments and Seiko Epson.


how about that. with eyes unclouded by massive amounts of 12 y/o bourbon it sure is a DAINI logo o| :-d


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

nikidasi said:


> For me is SBGW033.
> Pure simplicity, pure SEIKO.
> 
> Regards,
> Indera


Holy crap, that is gorgeous.


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Best looking Seiko I have ever seen is the 6159 BY FAR









pic from google


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

hks3sgte said:


> Best looking Seiko I have ever seen is the 6159 BY FAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw one too from a vintage watch seller in HK and it looks really great! Unfortunately it wasn't for sale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

I know I´m bending the rules of this thread, but here it goes:

My perfect Seiko would be a SBGA011 with 2 minor changes: A black leather strap (possible) and no power reserve indicator (impossible, as it only exists with Spring Drive). The one below is pretty close...








Picture taken from the www


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ramblin man said:


> SARB065 - I love mine, is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 560889
> 
> ...


I second this. These things are so beautiful. I loved pics of the SARB031, but once I saw it in person the case size was just too small. With the larger case size, the SARB065 is perfect. I want one BAD.

Sooooo beautiful - that burst dial is stunning! (not my pics)


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

leroytwohawks said:


> Here are 2 that would be at the top of my list. I must add both of these are way out of my league and class for anywhere I will ever go. :-d But you can always dream of hitting that right lottery number some day. |>
> 
> View attachment 561021
> 
> View attachment 561023


This may be the nicest one I've seen so far! Love the porcelain dial too. Good choice!!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

It's hard to beat the Snowflake:







Or my beloved Ananta Double Retrograde














Here's a really underrated GS LE:







Pretty much everything Credor touches ends up beautiful


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Just found a pic of my SARB055 for comparison with the SARB049... (bottom right)..
> View attachment 561478


Looks lovely in blue!

Lots of different tastes from everyone which is nice. That Credor skeleton type watch is beautiful. I never knew Credor were Seiko.


----------



## Nobody1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Marrin said:


> So far, apart from GS Snowflake which i adore simpy because of the dial, this is the best one
> 
> 6138 3000 (3002) Chronograph
> 
> ...


I have to agree, that's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Scevinus (Nov 23, 2011)

I like my 7T34-6A00


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

This because it's mine:-|

on the serious note: I'll take a the tuna can or the sapphire bezel springdrive GMT


----------



## murkeywaters (Apr 16, 2011)

For me my tastes change by the day and looking at some of these watches here is not doing me much good!!

My 3 Seiko's are all different and each one is a favourite on a different day, got to say though the SKX007 looks so classy and feels like a ££££ watch with the solid super oyster II bracelet from a top supplier on the bay.

All in these 3 cost me just over £400 and that includes the super oyster II, there are better looking watches but I can afford and wear these 3!!


----------



## deltree (Nov 13, 2011)

SARB027 is my current grail and the most beautiful watch in my heart at least from Seiko!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

The Seiko Premier.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

That is stunning!



T. Wong said:


> Despite all the cool divers, this midsized dresser 2 toned 5216 with faceted crystal is a pure gem! Made at the Daini factory, not Suwa ...in the early 70s. I have the 6105 and 6306, 009, some chronos......but this little one is pure 'gold' to me..
> 
> 
> Montage Seiko 5216 Sunset by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to go with three price categories for my perfect 3 watch collection.

<$500- SARB035
$500-$1000- SARB017
>$1000 SBGR053


----------



## watchfun2 (Jun 5, 2009)

cajun1970 said:


> I second this. These things are so beautiful. I loved pics of the SARB031, but once I saw it in person the case size was just too small. With the larger case size, the SARB065 is perfect. I want one BAD.
> 
> Sooooo beautiful - that burst dial is stunning! (not my pics)


IMHO, one cannot be completely sure of which time-piece to pick as the "best-looking Seiko" until he physically sees this "dressiest and sexiest" Seiko with its awesome and unique dial.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been having dreams about the GS Snowflake.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

All these Seikos are gorgeous eye candy :-! and would be definitely be my pick on any given day. Sadly my limited funds narrow down my choices to whats in my watch box (they were at different points in time "the best Seiko I had ever seen"), sooo on any given day my pick would be either my 007 on a Super Oyster II or my SARB017 Alpinist on an OEM Oyster (looks great on a Di-Modell Chronissimo too), or my SARB065 Cocktail on its stock strap.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Aerofish said:


> All these Seikos are gorgeous eye candy :-! and would be definitely be my pick on any given day. Sadly my limited funds narrow down my choices to whats in my watch box (they were at different points in time "the best Seiko I had ever seen"), sooo on any given day my pick would be either my 007 on a Super Oyster II or my SARB017 Alpinist on an OEM Oyster (looks great on a Di-Modell Chronissimo too), or my SARB065 Cocktail on its stock strap.


That is a heck of a nice 3 Seiko collection to have!


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL thanks, the SARB series are definitely grail fund busters! Had to go back to "Go'" a coupla times there ;-). Seiko designs; on a watch for watch/brand for brand basis are IMHO incredibly high in the aesthetics dept. (not to mention the great build quality and "Bang for Buck" factors)


nmadd said:


> That is a heck of a nice 3 Seiko collection to have!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

this vintage one..from 1972.....midsized, 2 toned 5216, auto and handwinder, faceted crystal....found for only $90usd used!


Montage Seiko 5216 Sunset by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## pontaz (Dec 17, 2011)

custom (SNZH59) (SNZH55)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

IMO these are awesome.....my keepers :-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Another looker is the SKZ330 Stargate. A clever mix of retro-modern sporty elegance.


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

The Seiko SNK809 also happens to be the lowest priced:


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Catalin said:


> Just got here to post something similar, so I can only agree with you
> 
> I am also a big fan of stuff like:
> 
> ...


+1. Now you're talkin'.

Paul


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> View attachment 563358


Interesting that the complications are labelled in French, isn't it?


----------



## cptime (Mar 14, 2010)

Best looking I've ever seen? Tie between the Cocktail Time (already shown) and the Izul


----------



## thename (Jun 19, 2011)

AirWatch said:


> Another looker is the SKZ330 Stargate. A clever mix of retro-modern sporty elegance.


I'm not big on gold watches, and I like white dial Strgate much better (that's why I bought one ). However, this watch looks amazing! If I was to buy a gold watch, this one would be at the top of the list. Also if I was to get black dialed Stargate I'd pick this one. Black and gold just work so well together on this piece. Very classy!


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Chemical442 said:


> What is that nice piece on the very bottom right with the white face and blue bezel? It's captured my interest a little.


Thanks that one is the Seiko SNA413P1...


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## kiatkiat (Jan 4, 2012)

-=RC=- said:


> View attachment 608987


My selection is close to yours, expect for the colour.


----------



## cit1991 (Dec 27, 2011)

A little self serving, but my favorite is the snowflake.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

And here are the other two, the cream dialed one is my favorite....


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

It's so difficult picking out just one Seiko, and there are many on my "must have" list. But there is just one "grail watch" for me... a blue Lord Marvel from the 70's.










I'll have to find one on my next trip to Japan.


----------



## PriceIsRight (Sep 7, 2011)

iam7head said:


> This because it's mine:-|
> 
> on the serious note: I'll take a the tuna can or the sapphire bezel springdrive GMT


Agree. Grand Seiko GMT SBGE001 is to die for. Truly my grail watch.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow the BEST LOOKING..



















I wish somedays


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

seikomatic said:


>


The Snowflake wins hands down for me. In fact, it might be my favorite watch, period.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

I really love the Snowflake, but Spring Drive is not something I'll pay for.
It's high end technology for sure but it's more like a "star trek borg" for me ... artificially enhanced. I'd prefer a -/+5s/day all mechanical than a over-accurate Spring Drive.

As for my best looking Seiko, as I'm more a vintage lover, I'd love to be able to find a Silvwewave 1962-1964.










This dial is so wonderful !

Another best looking candidate is my humble 1963 15035. Very basic design, thin & light. The dial reflects light very nicely too


----------



## Sub (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## FBC (Sep 14, 2011)

So far, the best looking seiko i´ve ever seen it´s my fathers Velatura...

sample photo:



I just love it...b-)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I've changed my mind. I'll have this on the way soon. IN LOVE.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

astron 40th anniversary hands down


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

this 1974 LM 5216 caliber is deceptively beautiful...midsize on the wrist, the faceted crystal sparkles amazingly ...


montage Seiko LM Aston Martin by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Mrbrownstone (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko's kick ass! My first mechanical was a Seiko. I've looked at countless other watch brands but for some reason I always seem to find a similar watch I like better that's a Seiko. 


-Drew


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

Brightz SAGN001


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sub said:


> View attachment 622887


Son of a butt. That is one beautifully classically styled Seiko. I prefer the regular dive bezel, but I love everything else about it. This is a mod of an older, vintage model, right?
(I know I'm responding to an old post, but I'm madly in love!)


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

There are so many nice Seikos. 
For me, the best looking are this one's:


----------



## ovid77 (Oct 24, 2012)

what is this model?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This one is not too shabby either....


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Another vote for the SARB017 Alpinist! That Snowflake is gorgeous, though. Think I'll do a little research on that one. Damn these forums...


----------



## the.mad.hatter (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a little biased, but my mod is the best looking Seiko I've ever seen...
View attachment 1021761


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

While my experience with Seikos is in the sub $1000 range, I'm going to say the SBBN017, then Sumo, then SBBN015


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

The best looking Seiko is also the most expensive.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko white pilot


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I'll take 3 ...*









Kurt


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Not super high end but my favorite and most unique watch that I own and don't dream about is my 7549 Tuna. I restored it, converted it to a 6309 automatic personally. I did all the work myself and it was the first watch I customized. The bracelet is a Super Engineer with a Hexa adjustable ratcheting clasp, to avoid adapter links, I had to disassemble links at the pressed in pin and it took several sacrificed links, good thing I have a small wrist and had a lot of spare links. The 6309 movement has a sbbn007 dial and hands so it actually looks like a Tuna without the "quartz" text on the dial. It is finished off with a Yobokies sapphire crystal and is completely resealed. Still waiting on the crystal gasket and I just scored a full gasket set here on WUS. I also ave an NOS 6309 movement I have not installed as this one keeps decent time. I also have the original quartz movement that is in safe keeping.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Frecce Tricolori


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> Snowflake hands down. just beautiful in it's simplicity


This. End of story. This is so sexy its almost NSFW...


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

SBGW003


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

"What's the best looking Seiko you have ever seen?"

Mine. That's why I bought 'em:-





































I do quite like the look of this:-









And I really like the look of the one in this post.


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer vintage seikos 1964-1976 era.One of the best ever made is the vanac line and everything carries caliber5626 and 5246...Here is one of my collection which i use to wear very often in real life


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

This one. And with only 300 made I had to have it


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Sbga001 and Sbga003 both I think are perfect. No messing around looks, no gimmicks just a perfect executed design.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Grand seiko diver is my number one. Number two? SAGQ007


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

That is such a subjective question with so many arbritary points to consider....I read somwhere the Seiko came up with their own code of design parameters for their GS line and every Grand Seiko has to meet this criteria.
I do tend to like a good diver's watch, and my own aesthetic code would include...
* clean and uncluttered
* a decent size without getting 'clownish'
* automatic movement as a first preference
* dress well with bracelet, leather, rubber or nylon.
So out of my Seiko collection I think 2 fit the bill...the SBDX001 and the 6309-7049.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

Hoopster said:


>


i have to agree though maybe not the prettiest to some - but still awesome in looks and pedigree


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably a Credor minute repeater that costs a few hundred grand.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

That is just fantastic....what a beaut!


vwguy60 said:


> Not super high end but my favorite and most unique watch that I own and don't dream about is my 7549 Tuna. I restored it, converted it to a 6309 automatic personally. I did all the work myself and it was the first watch I customized. The bracelet is a Super Engineer with a Hexa adjustable ratcheting clasp, to avoid adapter links, I had to disassemble links at the pressed in pin and it took several sacrificed links, good thing I have a small wrist and had a lot of spare links. The 6309 movement has a sbbn007 dial and hands so it actually looks like a Tuna without the "quartz" text on the dial. It is finished off with a Yobokies sapphire crystal and is completely resealed. Still waiting on the crystal gasket and I just scored a full gasket set here on WUS. I also ave an NOS 6309 movement I have not installed as this one keeps decent time. I also have the original quartz movement that is in safe keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, there are a lot of nice Seikos out there. I like those vintage Seiko chronos, especially Pogues and Speedtimers. And I like vintage divers like the 6309 cushion case divers. But what I really, really like are Seiko 5 Rally divers. I mean they're just sexy (as far as a watch can be sexy).:-!


(Pic shamelesly borrowed from WUS user Isthmus)

Now, of the modern day Seikos I like my BFK and I'm currently saving up for a Sumo, that I also find a very attractive watch!


----------



## vkimo (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the rugged appeal and awesome legacy of the H558. I mean, can I get a oorah?








(Photo taken from C7 Watches)


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

The sbge001


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> This. End of story. This is so sexy its almost NSFW...


AGREED. + 1. Once I get a Snowflake, plus an Omega Speedmaster, a Hamilton Ventura Medium, a couple of Shinola Runwell's, and a few vintage Seiko 5's for grins and giggles, I think I'll be all done. Maybe a Nomos and a Rolex Datejust... 
just because...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

entropy96 said:


> The best looking Seiko is also the most expensive.
> 
> View attachment 1216882


Yes, that the "Ding Ding" watch (see the youtube and you know what I mean).
Beautiful watch !


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: I'll take 3 ...*



Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Ghee... what BIG knobs these has !
Nice !


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I rarely look at the expensive Seiko watches because I know it will kill me. Was looking at some affordable chronographs and this looked lovely...


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

Seiko 1000m!!!!!!!!!!!! b-)b-)


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

A little off the beaten path, but I'll go 70's with the Bellmatic 4006 6031....


----------



## sinthemau (Sep 4, 2013)

WOW ...what a plain beauty! What's the reference, please...I have to search for it!!!! :-d:-d:-d



carlowus said:


> Seiko white pilot


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Docrwm said:


>


WOW!!!!

Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

For me is this one









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

sinthemau said:


> WOW ...what a plain beauty! What's the reference, please...I have to search for it!!!! :-d:-d:-d


One that stood out to me, too.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

sinthemau said:


> WOW ...what a plain beauty! What's the reference, please...I have to search for it!!!! :-d:-d:-d


Thank you for the kind words, I am afraid this is the only one in existence...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-italian-white-pilot-watch-project-878561.html


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

The one I bought in the 80s. (borrowed pic)


----------



## sinthemau (Sep 4, 2013)

In the meantime I found it...Really great, COMPLIMENTS!!!!



carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words, I am afraid this is the only one in existence...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-italian-white-pilot-watch-project-878561.html


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I've had this one for many years. The Oral B trick has got me into wearing it again.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

sinthemau said:


> In the meantime I found it...Really great, COMPLIMENTS!!!!


Grazie!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The best looking Seiko watches I have seen IRL is.

1. SBDB001
2. SBDX001
3. Shogun.

And the best on pic is GS SBGA031
I really really want that watch this hobby drive me nuts:-d


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

This vintage 5216 dresser, two toned, faceted crystal...midisized but catches light like craz
Montage 5216 Gold Rose by thianwong1, on Flickry and just sparkles!


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Saw a Seiko SSC007 in person today at Costco. It looked pretty sharp to be honest.


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Hands down the most attractive budget seiko. This watch is a whole lotta style for~$150









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

hordeton said:


> Hands down the most attractive budget seiko. This watch is a whole lotta style for~$150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My SARB035:


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh sorry. This is the Snzh53 seiko 5. It has an awesome hardlex bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Not my photo but definitely beautiful piece. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

*

This One:

*


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

It would have to be the Grand Seiko SBGH005 and hoping to get one soon.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Moon Mullins said:


> *
> 
> This One:
> 
> *


Looks good! Is that an everyday strap or the holiday strap?


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

bombora said:


> SBGW003


I second this one.
But I wouldn't mind any Grand Seiko with at least a blue second hand.

Here is something more about this watch:
http://14270.com/other/1.htm


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Raoul Duke said:


> Snowflake hands down. just beautiful in it's simplicity


I went through the whole thread now and this one was mentioned the most times.
The above SBGW003 is only 36mm, but this SBGA011 Snowflake is my perfect 41mm size. I better not look for the price, because I might just want to buy one if it is not much more than $3000.


----------



## ricefarmerr (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a really nice band. Do you have the link to where I can buy this band? Thanks.



Moon Mullins said:


> *
> 
> This One:
> 
> *


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

I really like the SNZJ65J1...


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

It has to be simple = 3 hands max, so I would say SARB models, and why not the coktail?

mine in the Alps:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I really like the SARB021, which was tough for me to find. The Blumo would be a close second. Honourable mention to the SARB035, SARX001 and SARB017. Those are in my price range, of course. There are a couple of Grand Seikos that make me drool, but they are out of my league at this point in time.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The two from my collection


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The two from my collection


The blue one is beautiful.

I seem to have a thing for blue faced watches.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Seiko Spork:-!


----------



## ricefarmerr (Jan 14, 2014)

Couldn't find a bigger image? 



roadie said:


> Seiko Spork:-!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Hard to pick a winner but the Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT may be close to it for a more modern looking watch with some traditional elements


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

One of the best I've seen is a modded 007, saw it in the 007/009 thread. geeman77's modded 007. Just think it looks lovely, any of these incarnations will do.


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

SBGR055 is watch .... for me!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Toss up...


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

SAGQ007


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Some great models in this topic. Let's revive it.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

merl said:


> Some great models in this topic. Let's revive it.


was literally about to post these two watches. as good as it gets for seiko, it's too bad I'll never have a chance to own either. close and more realistic third would be


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> was literally about to post these two watches. as good as it gets for seiko, it's too bad I'll never have a chance to own either. close and more realistic third would be


Okay, the spacewalk is nearly impossible because of price and rarity but the brightz isn't that unrealistic compared to a Grand Seiko.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

merl said:


> Okay, the spacewalk is nearly impossible because of price and rarity but the brightz isn't that unrealistic compared to a Grand Seiko.


if you find one for sale let me know :-!

probably not worth the crazy resale price it will be though


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Docrwm said:


>


whats the model number on this?


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

I'd say the MM300 is the best looking Seiko out there and not just because I have one.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't remember if I posted in this thread before, but I have an update if I did:


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> SBGA029


agree not more otherwise, I won't be wearing it in the past 4 months..


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The Best I have seen IRL is my SBDB001,
but Spacewalk og SBGA071 are also Candy to my Eye on pic


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko Ingegnere Meccanico Aerenautico*


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

CitizenM said:


>


Nice. People always talk about how amazing the polish on the grand Seiko hands is, but your pic captures it better than any other photo I've ever seen.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

PWack said:


> Nice. People always talk about how amazing the polish on the grand Seiko hands is, but your pic captures it better than any other photo I've ever seen.


I've always loved that humble iPhone pic...too bad only one of those is mine!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

leicashot said:


>


Wow...this Spring Drive is definitely one of them.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

leicashot said:


>


And......this GS.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

And of course my Tuna 015 on bracelet. :-d;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko Airmaster*


----------



## mjk778 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

H601 and h558 "arnie" divers. I just love the ani-digi display and the size is just perfect even by today's standards. This is the watch that got me into watch collecting and I feel it's one of the best looking seiko's of all time and nothing else out there like it. 









Honorable mention to the golden tuna. Is it just me or are modern watches "lacking" in character that these shrouded divers have?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> SBGA029


This....!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

+1 For Gran Seiko Snowflake and also this one 'Snow Monster'


----------



## mlevinson (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

I'm still a big fan of my SBDD003... although the GS 029 is simply stunning.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

This, but I'm obviously very biased. ;-)


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

i love my golden


----------



## rosetribe (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd have to say the one I have just got


----------



## 23gym23 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Blue Mediterraneo*


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

*Grand Seiko SBGW033 Anniversary Edition

*


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*

I've still got a soft spot for the Discus - so clean and elegant and unlike anything else I see on a day to day basis.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I also have a soft spot for the discus. It is the only watch I have ever made a review of.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sei...-1041015.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1041015


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## doc_brown_ (Apr 22, 2015)

The SKX007J1 (made in Japan). Not the nicest, but it's classy, good looking and extremely well built!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

this


----------



## zooshooter (Jan 24, 2014)

Any one of these three:







I would happily trade away my collection (such as it is) for the 001 or 005


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

My vote goes to the SBGE029G and the SBDX012 not because i own them but because they were in my opinion the best looking Seikos ever made. 

Bought them based on that reason. 

Another noteworthy mention would be the SDGZ013.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

really like this SDGM007, would rock on a dark brown strap


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Grand Seiko SBGR061:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

undoubtedly for me!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grand-seiko-gs-sbgw003-limited-edition-rare-2696906.html good luck with sale mate.. wish I could!! :/


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

This one's been on the "wanted" list for a while, but admittedly, I'd probably put it on a bracelet (sacrilege, I know).

SARD009


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

In the flesh for it's polished brutalism:








But there are a few I would love to see in person that may challenge this!


----------



## ImperiumDX (Jul 23, 2010)

SBCG003
40th anniversary chronograph 9T82


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

mcnabbanov said:


> really like this SDGM007, would rock on a dark brown strap


Nice.


----------



## arikristian (Jan 10, 2016)

View attachment DSC04854.jpg


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

digging this, don't really know where else to post. SBTY001. From the Japanese Spirit line, something about the titanium and handset really appeals to me


----------



## excyclist (Jan 25, 2016)

Marrin said:


> So far, apart from GS Snowflake which i adore simpy because of the dial, this is the best one
> 
> 6138 3000 (3002) Chronograph
> 
> ...


In my book that is the ultimate seiko Chrono---classy, uncluttered, understated, efficient. Best design they every did IMHO


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Oldie, but a goodie...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I did this last week....


----------



## abqhudson (Feb 9, 2012)

SBGR027. Sorry for no pix, it's just a dream for me.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

this, lol


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Juanjo_NY said:


> undoubtedly for me!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grand-seiko-gs-sbgw003-limited-edition-rare-2696906.html good luck with sale mate.. wish I could!! :/


Have you seen the SRP705?


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Think this is awesome:


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

ImperiumDX said:


> SBCG003
> 40th anniversary chronograph 9T82
> 
> View attachment 6666762
> ...


This one has some beautiful typography. Very nice contribution!


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 6870218


Stunning!


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Airmaster*



mcnabbanov said:


>


Wow... I've never seen this model. Is this a tribute piece? Is "SSAS" the same as "SAS"?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

LorenzoG said:


>


Terrific looking sub.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well until my Alpinist comes in it'll have to be this:


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

If there's one Seiko that really hits all the right buttons for me, it's the Grand Seiko Snowflake. Just beautiful in all it's detail and obviously a great movement

.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

The Cocktail Time is easily the most beautiful Seiko dial I have ever seen. It may even be the most beautiful dial I have seen in real life, period. I got one for my brother-in-law for his wedding. I would never wear it, so I wouldn't buy one for myself. 















As far as watches I would wear daily, the Grand Seiko SBGA029 is the best looking.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

My 1974 Seiko 5216-6020 two toned with faceted crystal...
5216 seiko by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

T. Wong said:


> My 1974 Seiko 5216-6020 two toned with faceted crystal...
> 5216 seiko by blingmeister, on Flickr


Wow. The watch is in fabulous condition. Tell us more...........


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

I like this one (not my pic.)


----------



## 60 milliseconds (Jul 4, 2015)

thomasrhee said:


> If there's one Seiko that really hits all the right buttons for me, it's the Grand Seiko Snowflake. Just beautiful in all it's detail and obviously a great movement


This.

The Snowflake has to be seen in person to be truly appreciated. The dial is unlike anything I've ever seen. "Stunning" doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

The MM300 for al its uniqueness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Hoopster said:


> The one in Cold Beer's signature. You have to see a 6105-8110 in person to appreciate the dial, hour indexes, hands, bezel edge, case shape, etc. It's quite a unique watch that oozes quality even at it's current prices and one I don't think will be rivaled again anytime soon.


This ^^

and

the mm300's grandfather: 6159-7001


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 6870218


Wow!!! Can you please share the model number. What a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

I know the GS and credors are beautiful but on the lower end I have my Worldtime Atomic Seiko in Titanium. I have never seen one even in the forums, love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> digging this, don't really know where else to post. SBTY001. From the Japanese Spirit line, something about the titanium and handset really appeals to me


Nice to see a similar watch to mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

ismiv said:


> Wow!!! Can you please share the model number. What a beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sgbe015

Sent from my Enigma machine


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

^^^^^

The SBGE005 is another great looker as is the black version with red GMT hand, the SGBE011. The black is slightly sportier while the off white is dressier.

Been looking to add a Grand Seiko to the collection and having a hard time deciding between these and the Snowflake. Choosing between functionality and outright beauty? Tough choice although if my watch budget wasn't an issue I'd get the Snowflake and the black dial GMT which would make a perfect pairing IMO. :-d


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

For me, the King Seiko Special 5256-8010 is the clear winner.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Really like some of the Grand Seiko's models.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Sgbe015
> 
> Sent from my Enigma machine


Thank you


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

^^^^^

Yep, both models are beauties


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

60 milliseconds said:


> This.
> 
> The Snowflake has to be seen in person to be truly appreciated. The dial is unlike anything I've ever seen. "Stunning" doesn't even begin to describe it.


Totally agree with you on the beautiful snowflake. Nothing else out there from the Swiss camp is comparable to the workmanship of the dial.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

something about this on a $250 ladies Seiko (SRRY013) is very beautiful to me


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

This Ti SKX403 looks so good 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doc_brown_ (Apr 22, 2015)

SBDC027 #1480/2000


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice lume shot.


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice lume shot.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Watchdelight said:


> Totally agree with you on the beautiful snowflake. Nothing else out there from the Swiss camp is comparable to the workmanship of the dial.


Unless you go Credor. But at at least 4x the price for the interesting dials...


----------



## dbyers (Mar 26, 2012)

I like my new Solar diver for looks.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Watchdelight said:


> 60 milliseconds said:
> 
> 
> > This.
> ...


And no other Seiko either. It defined modern GS so much that they made the trio precious metals LEs as trubutes.


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

seiko SKA623

If only it had rotating bezel I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

ObliviouslyAware said:


> That is absolutely stunning!


Thank you very much OA!!!!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

THIS is the best looking Seiko I seen AND had in my wrist!

boring for many, but for me is simply stunning..


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## icelandismine (Dec 23, 2012)

Juanjo_NY said:


> THIS is the best looking Seiko I seen AND had in my wrist!
> 
> boring for many, but for me is simply stunning..
> View attachment 7076994


SARB? How is the quality on the bracelet - I am liking that quite a bit too, actually!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

icelandismine said:


> SARB? How is the quality on the bracelet - I am liking that quite a bit too, actually!


yes, Sarb027.
Bracelet is nice, solid end links, brushed throughout, it complement the watch perfectly.
19mm lug, the watch is 36mm.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Some more Pics of Ti SKX403

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Pachoe said:


> Some more Pics of Ti SKX403


How resistant to scratches is that? Does the titanium have a hardened coating?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Wongsky said:


> How resistant to scratches is that? Does the titanium have a hardened coating?


The watch is a model only produced in 1999; so it is 17 years old. Doesn't have a hardening coating but is very scratch resistant and very easy to buff any sctrach, any time. I have a Breitling Ti Seawolf and this once is more scratch resistant, thoug both are easy to buff.

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

saccades said:


> Think this is awesome:


but seriously though, that is an amazing mod. wouldn't wear it on a shark mesh but still


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Stumbled on this, kind of like a kinetic updated take on the classic alpinist


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

This beauty right here!


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Relojlover said:


> View attachment 7300226
> This beauty right here!


Very similar to one of my Casio Lineage watches:-


----------



## JoshKosh (Mar 26, 2016)

If you just like the details and the looks, and don't mind legibility: 
I chose the Seiko SNA411. I was limited on a budget of 300 AUD (230 USD???)


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Limited Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT with Green Dial. This watch is unreal in person. I wish they still made them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Has a Seiko inside



















SNZF25










custom Blasted Snow Monster with domed Sapphire crystal


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is mine

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Possibly this. At least for the price anyways.


----------



## steve_ostin (Jun 1, 2015)

1998 pippin always been my favorite. Socker for the orange. 
Just had changed the original capacitor. Many years to go on. 
Work, dive, night and day always been the best.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

I only recently acquired this watch because the dial reminded me of a very pretty Omega I saw recently. I don't remember the Omega model number but here is my humble Seiko


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

For me this, SBGR051. Simple, timeless design with world class craftsmanship.










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And this too...










Sadly it's a limited edition and I didn't make up my mind to grab one when I could.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> And this too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse mate, do you mind sharing the exact model code? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gregorinho said:


> Excuse mate, do you mind sharing the exact model code? Thanks a lot!!


SDGZ013, last year's model limited to 700 pcs I believe.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## HighExpectations (Sep 4, 2011)

Almost ANY modern Grand Seiko to me


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

3pointross said:


>


+1


----------



## anton561 (Jul 23, 2014)

the sarb series are definitely the best looking , other than the grand seiko line


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

This one. When it's on my wrist in the sunlight,






it's a work of art.


----------



## bradu (Dec 31, 2014)

what model is this? Very nice...



C Perry said:


> Possibly this. At least for the price anyways.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

This one


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

As seen in Aliens.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I opened this thread planning to say the SBGA011 snowflake but that SBGA209 diver is stunning.





3pointross said:


>


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Richard- said:


> I opened this thread planning to say the SBGA011 snowflake but that SBGA209 diver is stunning.


That would be the SBGA029...


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

bradu said:


> what model is this? Very nice...


SRP701. About $300. Looks great on a curved alli strap.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


>


Not even one bit.

And it's not a Seiko so....


----------



## Alastor (Sep 6, 2012)

I wear it on a black leather croc strap


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

SRP701 seconded...


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

Thirded. SRP701. Mine.


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> SDGZ013, last year's model limited to 700 pcs I believe.
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


 limited to 500 pieces and i would like to add ,






it's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Hard to beat the limited edition green dial GS GMT for me. Just the right size at 40mm too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Cauchy said:


> Hard to beat the limited edition green dial GS GMT for me. Just the right size at 40mm too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not big on GS's, but that is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Limited edition Sumo sbdc027 is stunning, one of the best looking watches I've seen, a watch right up there with the 6105. I just wish I had one, this picture is borrowed!!☹


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

The rich green dial just does it for me.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

So much to choose from!


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

William Ayin said:


> So much to choose from!


Great pictures! Thanks for sharing - what is the first cream colored GS? I don't think I've seen a GS with Arabic numerals before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

SBGR027 Wako limited edition. Only 30 made :/


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Cauchy said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing - what is the first cream colored GS? I don't think I've seen a GS with Arabic numerals before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only Grand seikos with arabs are limited editions i believe.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the Seiko Brightz Phoenix Chronograph SAGK003


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> The only Grand seikos with arabs are limited editions i believe.
> 
> View attachment 8514514
> 
> ...


Here's mine!


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko Credor Eichii ii with porcelain dial.

(Pics borrowed from the internet)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 8514890


Stunning!


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

William Ayin said:


> The only Grand seikos with arabs are limited editions i believe.
> 
> View attachment 8514514
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks for the pictures! I think I might prefer those over the normal baton style hour markers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm biased because I own one. SBGH037


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Marinemaster 300m:+1:


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

GS snowflake


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

OMG! What a stupid thread! ;-)

"...best looking Seiko you have ever seen?" There cannot be a single answer to this, there are so many different styles of beautiful Seiko watches!!! :rodekaart

But I will play along. o|

One of the most beautiful Seikos I have ever seen is my orange/gold SARB005, with the faceted sapphire crystal. |> |> |>









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image
*

*
Click for [url=http://drive.google.com/uc?export=view&id=0BwVmJSau6EwecVBfdU5Xc2RrNDg]Big Image​**​
*[/URL]









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
One, of my "...best looking Seikos..." I have ever seen! 

- Thomas


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd dearly love to have one (a SARB 005). Thanks for the pics!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Of course there can be an answer. You might not be able to pick one but other people can.



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> OMG! What a stupid thread! ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Too many great looking Seikos to choose from!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> I'm not big on GS's, but that is a gorgeous watch.





















Here's mine!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

For me it would be a toss up between the ones I currently own:










That's he SBGA105. Limited edition and incredible blue dial.




























SBGH035. Only special rated hi beat in stainless.

Or these 2


----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Vingard, that is an incredible collection of Grand Seikos - I'd be proud to have any of them in my collection, let alone all 3. What model is the blue dialed one?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

For me, nowadays, it has to be the MM300. Taken to this watch so well, I still watch vids about it on YT


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

jva59 said:


> I'd dearly love to have one (a SARB 005). Thanks for the pics!


Well, two of them sold on Yahoo Japan last week, and at almost reasonable prices (around US$650). :-s

So, they are still out there, but you have to be patient to avoid the high-priced examples. :rodekaart

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

James_ said:


> Of course there can be an answer. You might not be able to pick one but other people can.


Sorry for the misunderstanding James, I put a winking smiley there, I don't really think this is a stupid thread. :-d

In fact it will probably be a great thread full of many beautiful examples of the art of watchmaking. :-!

But it can take so much of my time, both to view the other responses and create my contributions! :-( Sigh...

So here is another candidate (and don't look for a pattern in this), my oh so beautiful blue/silver Seiko SARB001, with its faceted sapphire crystal. 









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image
*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​​
Do you like that one?  (By the way, if you think you are seeing two different second hands, it is not a hallucination, I felt the blue-painted hand looked a bit "juvenile" and had it replaced with the silver hand from the SARB005.)

Now I had better find an example from a different style, to justify my inflammatory comment! :think:

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Okay, I found another candidate in my collection for "the best looking Seiko you have ever seen", with the added bonus that no one else has proposed this model yet! :-s

Odd, since this is quite a good looking watch. Extremely dressy, so not super versatile, but still a real looker! 

One problem with my proposal is that I have not taken that many pictures of the watch, to display its full set of "best looking" qualities. But I have a plan for that, I'm going to CHEAT!! :-d

So what watch am I proposing? It's my 2010 Seiko SARB072, the rose-gold 6R15 with the red-brown crocodile strap and nifty Seiko deployant. It even has useful lume subtly and unobtrusively included. Take a look!

(And please take advantage of the "Big Image" link below each picture. I only load 800 pixel-wide images in the posting to keep the loading time fast, but there is much more detail in the larger images.)









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Okay, that is about all I have for "best looking" images, so now it's time for me to cheat!! :rodekaart

Here are some marvelous images of the SARB072 from *Kelvin Tan's SARB072 Photo Gallery*. ;-) (Kelvin didn't publish higher-resolution images, so my "Big Image" is just one that I up-res-ed, which worked pretty well for most of them.)









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
WOW! How about those pictures, eh?  If you are proposing the Seiko SARB072 as "the best looking Seiko you have ever seen" you can't do much better than having Kelvin on your side!! :-!

What do you think, does this watch belong in this thread? :think:

I certainly think so! :roll:

Now I think I need to pick a vintage Seiko, for my next submission. Something really classic...

- Thomas


----------



## cjgent (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Okay, I found another candidate in my collection for "the best looking Seiko you have ever seen", with the added bonus that no one else has proposed this model yet!
> 
> ...


So superior and superb ! Super nice! Double thumbs up!


----------

